# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Swimming Ban in Chatham.....

## MIke R

all areas within 300 feet of seal packs are now closed for swimming...

----------


## andynap

"Jaws" redux.

----------


## NHDiane

Surprised they didn't do this sooner...smart move, but tough on beach-goers this time of year.

----------


## andynap

The water there is too cold to go into anyway.

----------


## NHDiane

You want cold, try NH or ME waters...the Cape beaches can feel downright balmy in comparison.

----------


## andynap

YOu are right about that- when we stayed in York Harbor the water was down right freezing

----------


## NHDiane

Yep, if you don't turn blue, you're not getting the right effect   :Wink:

----------


## sbhlvr

> You want cold, try NH or ME waters...the Cape beaches can feel downright balmy in comparison.



Not so true. The outer Cape (Orleans to P-town), Atlantic facing beaches, are very cold. I have never been in the water when it's gotten above 59. I would bet the average water temp at Nauset is mid 50's. When we are not there, we are at any of the NH or ME beaches. In my opinion, the temps are very close.

As someone else has said, "your mileage may vary"   :Wink:  

As far the seals, on Sunday we were out on North Beach Island (read seal haven) at low tide. hoards of seals there with some bathers mixed in. I went in quickly. One father was in with his small daughter on his shoulders..very close to where so many seals were. I don't mind telling you it made me nervous. I'd post pic's but I'm techno challenged.

----------


## sbhlvr

> Yep, if you don't turn blue, you're not getting the right effect




I agree. That's the only way I can get myself in there. I wait for the calves to numb and then I'm okay. If I get there and the feet get nauseatingly cold...then it's below 54 and there's no way I'm getting in.

I always laugh when I visit my friends at the Jersey Shore. They see the water temp at 70 and think that's cold. We think it's a treat.

----------


## JEK

Send them to iJEK for posting.

iForumPics@me.com

----------


## sbhlvr

Will do but can't until tomorrow at earliest.
Thanks so much!
Carol

----------


## MIke R

Lena goes in all summer..its 65 right now....on the tidal flats it easily in the 70's on the ebb during a sunny day........very refreshing....

----------


## MIke R

Carol....the tug towed in the firework barge an hour ago...we are ready!

----------


## Hawke

They should close the highways first. When was the last death on the Cape and Islands by shark attack. Not counting Jaws of course.

----------


## MIke R

LOL..yeah great idea..lets close the highways and not make any money....

hmmmmm

I say if someone is stupid enough to swim with seals.....Darwinism....say good night Irene

----------


## KevinS

Do they give the 300' tape measure to the lifeguards, the Great Whites, or both???

----------


## NHDiane

All ya gotta do is go in slowly, and once you are so cold you can't feel a thing, you have about 5 minutes ... after that you could be in trouble

----------


## NHDiane

Stupid is as stupid does....somebody famous said that

----------


## sbhlvr

> Stupid is as stupid does....somebody famous said that



lol!!!
good one Diane.

----------


## sbhlvr

> Carol....the tug towed in the firework barge an hour ago...we are ready!



YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

now if the showers can either get out of the way we're golden.

----------


## MIke R

showers will be outta here by noon....

----------

